# Lathe Only Steam Engine?



## PAturner (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm very close to being able to actually use my lathe, and I'm searching out projects. I've become interested in model steam engines, but don't have a mill. 
Anyone have any good plans for lathe-only steam engines?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhynardt (Sep 26, 2016)

Try the Elmer series of engines. There are a few basic, lathe only engines. You might want to try a website called johntom for some plans

Sent from my GT-P5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrickator (Sep 27, 2016)

This is my first engine, an Elmer's Fancy wobbler.  Pretty hard to make w/o a mill, but not impossible.  I think the old plans called out for a jeweler's saw to cut the mating flat sides on the cylinder/body.  Like a High School project.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/first-engine-elmers-fancy-wobbler.21951/





  See it LIVE!


----------



## Fabrickator (Sep 27, 2016)

Here's the steam engine part of the John-Tom site (specifically Elmer's with a nice history/memorial of his work).  He has all kinds of stuff there.

http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 27, 2016)

If you want to add some versatility to your lathe, consider making a milling attachment for it. It mounts on the cross-slide and holds the work piece. You fasten an endmill in the chuck and you can do some basic milling. I had one on my first lathe - a Taig micro. There should be plenty of ideas on the internet and some of the guys here have made them.


----------

